# Primal Raw ???



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My new raw in the great 2 oz sticks (Healthy Pet Products Raw) is not to Galen’s liking at all. In fact I have to hand feed or she won’t eat it. DH and I noticed both girls seem to be chewing on their feet a little more, but the weather is beginning to warm so that might be it. The dealer in our area is working from their home and not very responsive to getting back in touch, so not the most convenient situation.

There is a Primal dealer very close and I was wondering if any of you have tried it or feeding it to your dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys went back on Primal a month ago. They were on it about a year ago, but then suddenly stopped eating it. I really think primal changed their formula or something. I decided to give it another whirl last month and they love it! My guys like the beef, venison, lamb and chicken. Good luck. Get the patties, they are cheaper


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We tried it last summer and Tori wouldn't eat it. She didn't like the Northwest Naturals Raw Nuggets, either. Of course, this is the dog who turned her nose up at hot dogs at the dog show a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to feed Primal and Nature's Variety raw . The Primal seemed to be less dense and have more water and filler than the NV, so I stopped the Primal. That's the only reason.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've tried Primal with my guys and they wouldn't touch it. I agree with Ann, the food was really watery in consistency and I never liked the way it looked when it was defrosted. It also has way too much veggies - 25%, I am guessing that's why my guys never touched it. They liked NV's raw much better.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's funny. My guys would not touch the NV. I thought it was because it was too much meat and more of a canine diet. I guess all these guys have different taste!


----------

